# Dublin Forum Meet



## rgs (May 4, 2009)

I am willing to arrange a Dublin Forum meet in June/July or August in Roganstown for anyone interested.

Anyone interested just post and we can arrange the meet if sufficient people are interested.


----------



## brendy (May 4, 2009)

Possibly though Im already playing Baltray in june through work so it depends if the missus approves! haha.


----------



## Billser (May 5, 2009)

I am interested brendy, can't do first two weeks in july though.
I am only in Dunboyne & play at hollystown so thats ideal for me.

good work fella..


----------



## centuryg5 (May 5, 2009)

I'm on holiday for 2 weeks, 6th and 13th july,if you can get it sorted in this period i'm game.


----------



## clubchamp07 (May 6, 2009)

Let me know the dates and hopefully I'll make the trip.


----------



## TheChamp (May 6, 2009)

If it's a weekend or an evening then i'm in. An afternoon in either of the first two weeks in July would be good too.


----------



## janmolby (May 6, 2009)

Put me down as a maybe. Depends on the date really.


----------



## smange (May 6, 2009)

Depending on the date I may be able to make it.

janmolby- where in Donegal are you


----------



## rgs (May 6, 2009)

I am on hols from 26 June to 13 July so was thinking about Saturday 8 August--gives people plenty of time to get organised.

GM might like to sent over a pairing to take part.


----------



## clubchamp07 (May 7, 2009)

I am on hols from 26 June to 13 July so was thinking about Saturday 8 August--gives people plenty of time to get organised.
		
Click to expand...

That makes alot of sence lol

Yeah send over MikeH

Are you going to Baltray next week?
I'll be there for the 4 days.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (May 7, 2009)

Hi,
August should be ok for me.
Mike


----------



## janmolby (May 7, 2009)

Depending on the date I may be able to make it.

janmolby- where in Donegal are you
		
Click to expand...

Hi Smange, I'm in Letterkenny, joined the golf club there in February, first time playing regular golf so only have a 24 handicap but judging by the way I play it should be 34


----------



## smange (May 7, 2009)

8th of August rules me out, off to Scotland that day for a couple of weeks.

If it is arranged for another date im still a maybe


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 8, 2009)

Sorry for sticking my oar in from across the water but just to remind you guys the Belfry meet is the 18th and 19th of August which might be tricky for some guys to do both! Only trying to help


----------



## TRS30 (May 18, 2009)

8th August should be ok for me. 

Will be nice to put a face to a few names and is a top track too.


----------



## Big_D (May 19, 2009)

Would love to meet up. Let us know the time and date.


----------



## TheChamp (May 19, 2009)

8th of August is good with me!


----------



## Billser (May 19, 2009)

i should be ok for that lads, cheers.


----------



## rgs (May 19, 2009)

Looks like we have a few guys available on the 8 August.

I will see what i can organise over the next few weeks and let you guys know.


----------



## clubchamp07 (May 21, 2009)

Sorry 8th August dosen't suit me.

A Sunday would be better!


----------



## janmolby (Aug 10, 2009)

I guess this isn't happening


----------

